
Show HN: Gitteraqt – Native gitter client in QML/Qt - eklavya
https://github.com/eklavya/Gitteraqt
======
eklavya
I made a desktop app for gitter because using the browser client was growing
more and more "inconvenient". I am a total noob so please help out.
[https://github.com/eklavya/Gitteraqt/issues](https://github.com/eklavya/Gitteraqt/issues)

Mac and linux apps available to download here:
[https://github.com/eklavya/Gitteraqt/releases](https://github.com/eklavya/Gitteraqt/releases)

